# Sex of green tree frogs



## caustichumor (Oct 27, 2006)

Just a quick question, can you tell the sexes of green tree frogs apart with a visual examination, eg any stand out differances that are noticable?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 27, 2006)

Im not too educated on frogs so feel free to correct me if I am wrong guys,
but I think you can sex males by their nuptial pads on their feet. I believe they are bigger than females so as to aid in holding a partner down when breeding?


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah mate nuptial pads on the males - the males croak too...


----------



## DoofinFrog (Oct 27, 2006)

My Green Tree Frogs have recently bred, and I will be damed if I know which ones are the males and females.
As for the nuptial pads......hmmm....never found those!!! I looked and looked but saw nothing. On the otherhand, I have a White Lip Green Tree Frog and he has been croaking and croaking calling for a partner (Unfortunatly I only have the male), anyway, he HAS developed darker pads on his feet.

The only thing I can say for sure, was that my Green Tree Frogs got right into croaking when it was time to mate....they would sit on a rock and croak for Hours....and this went on for a good week or so. Eventually the female gave in. I think (only think ) that my female is the larger of the frogs??

But look, I am not expert on the subject, just sharing my experience.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 30, 2006)

some males also develop a dark redish brown throat during the breeding period, and are usually alittle smaller than a female.


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep females are slightly larger than the males, plus the croaking and nuptial pads (males), oh and some times the throat of the male will be darker because of the stretching of the throat while croaking.
Ann
http://frogs.org.au/community/


----------

